#ubuntu-co 2011-02-21
<czam> #tututu
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> czam, q milagro de verlo hermano
<czam> Toncess SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> czam, bn bn ..mirando a ver si subimos al cp
<czam> De una!
<czam> Hagale, aca lo esperamos!
<SergioMeneses> czam, eso!!!... pero voy a ver si me voy con unos dias de anterioridad... o me quedo unos despues... todavia no se
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, czam hay estan los duros de bogota :D
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, nada hablando con el czam del cp 
<IngForigua> del tututu
<IngForigua> ?
<IngForigua> ups
 * IngForigua no dijo nada
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, :S 
<czam> Claro aca estamos todos, creáme no se va a arrepentir! SL y Tututu, de Ibague, Bmanga, salieron encantados del cp!
<SergioMeneses> czam, yo conozco arta gente de esas ciudades :D
<IngForigua> xDDDDDD
<czam> aca lo esperamos! pero venga! 
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: seeeeee aca le guardamos una novilla xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd
 * IngForigua se esconde
 * SergioMeneses no sabe q es una novilla o.0
<SergioMeneses> czam, huy si q parchesote :D con el kof y el jorge :D
<SergioMeneses> aguanta
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: si kof da mas de 2000 pesos no es kof
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<SergioMeneses> czam, haga las camisas de u-co con el logo nuevo
<SergioMeneses> las del team :S
<IngForigua> czam: huy si!!!!
<czam> Si ya habiamos hablado!
<czam> pero Uds en el Concilio no se ponen de acuerdo al fondo de la camisa!
<czam> voy a hacerlas negras!
<IngForigua> see negras
<IngForigua> al diablo
<IngForigua> yo quiero de polo BORDADA
<SergioMeneses> czam, de veras q las necesitamos
<SergioMeneses> yo voy a mandar correo aclarando eso
<SergioMeneses> en estos dias le tengo respuesta
<czam> listo de una mando a hacer unas
<czam> donde consigo el logo vectorizado?
<SergioMeneses> czam, eso le digo... en estos dias le pasamos todo eso :D
<kuadrosx> "cuanto tiempo demoro buscando alguien que por 500.000 COP haga que mi celular Samsung Monte GT-S5620 sincronice automáticamente la libreta de direcciones con la ultima version estable de thunderbird y google aps, en "
<kuadrosx> luis_lopez: alguna idea ↑ :P
<zamyr> hola
<zamyr> alguien me puede ayudar
<Andphe> %pregunta zamyr 
<Andphe> :\
<zamyr> quiero instalar sle2
<zamyr> y no puedo me dice que lo instale desde una linea de comandos
<zamyr> pero soy nuevo en esto
<Andphe> que es sle2 ?
<zamyr> es un programa para manejar algoritmo
<zamyr> sabe cual es
<Andphe> aja, no está en los repos, imagino que junto a la descarga vienen instrucciones, no?
<Andphe> no se cual es zamyr 
<zamyr> descargue un archivo pero es un rpm
<zamyr> pero debo instalarlo en la consola
<Andphe> aja, pero si es un rpm tener que convertilo a deb
<Andphe> con alien
<Andphe> de donde lo descargo ?
<zamyr> de la pagina oficial 
<zamyr> http://www.cnc.una.py/sl/SL-descarga.html
<Andphe> zamyr, ahi en esa pagina hay un .deb
<Andphe> http://www.cnc.una.py/sl/sle_2.0-4_i386.deb
<Andphe> descargue ese
<zamyr> si
<sirderigo> buenas buenas
<sirderigo> hollman: ping, necesito ayudita... xD
<sirderigo> hollman: tengo 4 MB con IP fija
<sirderigo> en mi oficinita, tengo dos servidores... me toca tener una IP para cada servidor o puedo crear subdominios de alguna forma?
<hollman> sirderigo, las 2
<hollman> o bien crea subdominios
<hollman> o pida 2 ips publicas
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<sirderigo> hollman: como creo subdominios?
<yessy> hola a todos 
<SergioMeneses> yessy, \o
<yessy> he instalado office 2003 con wine
<SergioMeneses> yessy, oks
<yessy> para probar q tal funciona una base de datos en linux con wine
<yessy> ´pero el office no parece responder adecuadamente a mis espectativas
<yessy> quiesiera que me guien para resolver este problema
<yessy> cuando trato de abrir una base de datos con la aplicacion esta se reinicia
<yessy> el error que arroja es que la aplicasion no ha sido instalada para este usuario
<yessy> y no entiendo porque 
<SergioMeneses> yessy, usando q base de datos?
<yessy> para esta prueba utilice una que tenia entre mis archivos y generada con la aplicacion
<yessy> pero instalada en windows
<yessy> una .mdb
<yessy> no me la deja abrir
<yessy> al intenra
<yessy> perdon, al interntarla abrir la aplicasin muestra un error y procede a reiniciar la aplicasion
<SergioMeneses> yessy, la verdad no se que sea... ya q no emulo el office :S pregunta en #ubuntu-es
<yessy> ok, gracias
<SergioMeneses> yessy, sorry ademas el resto anda como aus :S
<yessy> ok, lo que quiero es que la empresa migre a linux pero como
<yessy> la base de datos esta creada en base a acces de windows 
<yessy> queria probar que tambien se puede trabajar con linux sin problema
<yessy> y este problema me gustaria resolverlo para asi ahorrar mucho en licencias
<yessy> pero te agradezco 
<yessy> bye for as
<yesenia> hola, quisiera saber q aplicasion me sirve ademas de win para emular a windows y correr aplicasiones de ese sistema en forma estable y sin errores
<yesenia> perdon wine
<kuadrosx> yesenia: usando una maquina virtual
<kuadrosx> pero usaria muchos mas recursos
<yesenia> recursos como de  que estariamos hablando de memoria, o procesador o ambos
<kuadrosx> los dos
<kuadrosx> creo, no uso maquimas virtuales :P
<kuadrosx> puedes probar
<yesenia> si lo que pasa es q no conosco un programa de estos bajo linux me recomiendas uno?
<kuadrosx> yesenia: virtualbox
<yesenia> gracias, pero a un me gustaria resolver el problema de xq no corre bien la aplicasion office 2003 con wine bajo linux
<yesenia> me aparece un error como esta aplicasion no esta instalada para este usuario
<yesenia> podrias darme luces hacerca de este error?
<kuadrosx> yesenia: si, vi tu email
<kuadrosx> no uso nada de windows en linux asi que ni idea
<sirderigo> hollman: ping
<yesenia> ok gracias 
#ubuntu-co 2011-02-22
<MagicFab> hola amigos
<MagicFab> si alguien tiene un tiempito agradecería miraran este bug y me hagan cualquier sugerencia:
<MagicFab> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/722294
<cgope> Andphe: hola
<Andphe> hola cgope 
<cgope> que mas todo bien ?
<Andphe> si bien y ud ?
<cgope> bn, Andphe necesito ayuda :$, pero toca por el otro canal 
<Andphe> ok
<kuadrosx> vee el bug de fabian!
<JuanMarquez> hay que ver que hay quienes no tienen nada que hacer sino querer solo respirar
<JuanMarquez> que tal los que registraron este dominio ? http://ubuntu.com.co/
<cgope> JuanMarquez: hola
<kuadrosx> JuanMarquez: :O
<sirderigo> buenos dias ubunteros
<sirderigo> hollman: ¿está por acá?
<hollman> sirderigo, +o-
<sirderigo> hollman: como creo los subdominios...? 
<sirderigo> con la misma IP fija
<hollman> sirderigo, los servers están de frente a internet ?
<sirderigo> hollman: estan conectados a un router con DD-WRT 
<hollman> sirderigo, y tiene dominio o ud lo está administarndo ahi mismo ?
<sirderigo> hollman: el dominio www.greentomatocompany.com
<sirderigo> envia a un hosting de DH
<hollman> sirderigo, con el proveedor puede crear el subdominio y que apunte a esa otra ip
<sirderigo> si, eso ya lo logré
<sirderigo> pero en la IP fija tengo dos servidores
<sirderigo> hades y persephone
<sirderigo> y ando con la goma de ponerles hades.greentomatocompany.com
<sirderigo> y persephone.greentomatocompany.com
<sirderigo> ¿se puede?
<hollman> sirderigo, claro
<sirderigo> hollman: ¿how!!!?
<hollman> pero no le entiendo muy bien el escenario
 * sirderigo le promete a hollman una cerveza bien sabrosa
<hollman> 2 server con una ip fija ?
<sirderigo> hollman: seh
<hollman> sirderigo, como hace pa tener 2 servers con una misma ip ?
<sirderigo> hollman: puse a la loca de Nicolas a contratar las IP´s
<sirderigo> y solo pidió una... toca llamar a pedir la otra pero se demora unos dias y tengo que subir una vaina hoy
<hollman> sirderigo, tiene un dns en ese server ?
<hollman> quein resuelve greennoseque ?
<sirderigo> hollman: ns1.dreamhost.com y ns2.dreamhost.com
<hollman> sirderigo, llameme al tel por que no le estoy entendiendo muy bien que digamos!!!
<sirderigo> hollman: LoL
<sirderigo> ¿como es el numero?
<hollman> luis_lopez, le entendió lo que quiso decir sirderigo ?
<hollman> sirderigo, si no llama ya no me va a encontrar en la oficina
<sirderigo> ring
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-co 2011-02-23
<Chat7514> hola
<Andphe> hola
<Andphe> :|
#ubuntu-co 2011-02-24
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<jag2kn> buenas
<SergioMeneses> jag2kn, como vamos?
<jag2kn> bien y ud
<SergioMeneses> jag2kn, bien gracias... aunq algo ocupado pero q se cuenta?
<jag2kn> también mucho trabajo
<jag2kn> tratando que todo funcione :P
<SergioMeneses> jag2kn, jajaja la lucha de todos los dias hombre
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> oe jag2kn mira http://www.cenatic.es/swlppa
<jag2kn> sip :)
<SergioMeneses> bueno nos vemos al rato...
<hiko_hitokiri> IngForigua, deje la novela
<IngForigua> hiko_hitokiri: aca viendo chepe fortuna
<IngForigua> jeejejejeje
<hiko_hitokiri> jajajajaja
<hiko_hitokiri> que cuenta pues
<hiko_hitokiri> ademas de la novela
<IngForigua> bien
<IngForigua> algo demalas
<IngForigua> jejejeje
<IngForigua> un abono de dofus vale 14.50
<IngForigua> y tengo 14.05
<IngForigua> :S
<IngForigua> el que esta abonado es mi hermano
<hiko_hitokiri> queres  te paso kamas pa que las vendas y te abones 
<hiko_hitokiri> IngForigua,  vos decidis jajaja
<hiko_hitokiri> pa que compres ogrinas
<IngForigua> hiko_hitokiri: cuantas tiene?
<hiko_hitokiri> cuantas que?
<hiko_hitokiri> te regalo 100kk pa que compres 1400 ogrinas y te abones dos semanas
<hiko_hitokiri> que decis IngForigua  jajajaj
<hiko_hitokiri> las vendes a 70  kamas por cada ogrina y hay tenes
<IngForigua> huy si
<IngForigua> pere me conecto
<IngForigua> ahhhh se fue
#ubuntu-co 2011-02-25
<sirderigo> señores ubunteros buenos dias
<Andphe> hola sirderigo 
#ubuntu-co 2011-02-26
<miller> hola buen dia a todos 
<miller> la vercion de ubuntu 10.04 como estuvo 
<miller> el problema que tuve fue con los repositorios
#ubuntu-co 2011-02-27
<IngForigua> !google Broadcom BCM4318 ubuntu
<kubot> HowTo: configurar placas WiFi Broadcom bcm43xx en Ubuntu y Debian ...: <http://www.tuxi.com.ar/2008/07/15/howto-configurar-placas-wifi-broadcom-bcm43xx-en-ubuntu-y-debian/>; Broadcom(bcm43xx) - doc.ubuntu-es: <http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Broadcom(bcm43xx)>; compilar kernel (opciones en "make menuconfig") BCM4318 | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/109588>; Ubuntu: Consejos de polux: (2 more messages)
<IngForigua> andreslara501: ud es el chamo de popa
<IngForigua> ?
<ichzazen> buenas, como es la sala offtopic de este canal?
<ALEX24> hola a todos 
<ALEX24> he buscado en blogs y muchos lugares y no he encontrado soluciotn a un problema alguien que me ayude 
<totocolombia> Hola buenas tardes desde Colombia, alguien sabe si hay un juego similar a mortal  kombat para ubuntu como supertux es a Mario Bros
#ubuntu-co 2012-02-20
<fercho> hi
<Lord_Ahriman> hola gente!!
#ubuntu-co 2012-02-21
<andresbogo> buenas noches a todos los uduarios
<papachan> buenas
<andresbogo> como no pude hacer una nueva entrada en el foro pq no estoy registrado, me remito a uds. usuarios eperimentados de ubuntu, tengo un problema con el arranque de mi pc, ya que tengo Instalado W xp y Ubuntu y en el menu que normalmente se ejecuta para escoger el S.O. en la pantalla me aparece un aviso (del monitor) que dice que la señal se encuentra fuera de rango. alguien sabe como solucionarlo ?
<andresbogo> no ? ni idea ?
<papachan> tenes problema del grub?
<papachan> o parece ser otro problema
<papachan> mas bien de conexion de su monitor
<papachan> has probado con otro monitor?
#ubuntu-co 2012-02-22
<JHOSMAN> Buenas señores hay reunion?
<JHOSMAN> @Meneses hay reunion? 
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas noches a Todos
#ubuntu-co 2012-02-25
<smoz> hola
<smoz> necesito ayuda plisss
<smoz> hi
<ander_> una pregunta aca que instalo ubunto e instala bien pero cuando entro a el sistema se queda bloqueado
<camilo> un pregunta un amigo dice q que sistema utilisan los hckers o ingenieros en sistema
#ubuntu-co 2013-02-18
<BartOC3> Buenas tardes
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, \o
<BartOC3> don SergioMeneses commo ha estado!1
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, aqui estudiando un rato
<BartOC3> aaa q bueno yo ando Modo Flisol...xD cerrado convenios con las universidades de las otras regiones para la realizacion del evento
<SergioMeneses> eso eso BartOC3 
<SergioMeneses> yo para el flisol me voy a ecuador!
<BartOC3> que fecha es ?
<SergioMeneses> el ultimo sabado de abril
<SergioMeneses> no?
<BartOC3> aa no es q aca no lo vamos ahcer ese mismo dia.. asi q esta disponible...xD
<BartOC3> Flisol Monteria - 20 de Abril --> Fecha tentativa, pronto se confirmara la fecha
<BartOC3> Flisol Santa Marta - 27 de abril
<BartOC3> Flisol Guajira - 27 de Abril 
<BartOC3> Flisol Cartagena - 4 de Mayo
<BartOC3> Flisol Barranquilla - 10 de Mayo
<SergioMeneses> hollman, mire a ud q le gusta viajar
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, eso si claro de una
<SergioMeneses> xD
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses se le mide a ir a monteria si sale...xD 
<BartOC3> Necesito a alguien para Santamarta y Guajira..... u.U quien disponible...
<SergioMeneses> huy BartOC3 como asi?
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, jajaja que recocha tenemos en el -mx muy buena party
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses para dar conferencias... es q el de SantaMarta y Guajira son el mismo dia
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, me tocaria revisar si tengo la agenda
<SergioMeneses> si tengo el tiempo de una
<BartOC3> Excelente!! 
<BartOC3> estamos hablando voy para otra reunion con la gente de Monteria para ver que dicen...xD
<SergioMeneses> kk
<hollman> SergioMeneses, ?
<hollman> SergioMeneses> hollman, mire a ud q le gusta viajar ---> ?
<hollman> a donde hay que ir con todo pago ?
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> preguntele al bart ese es el q tiene la info
<SergioMeneses> cuando vuelva
<hollman> jaja ha bien :)
#ubuntu-co 2013-02-19
<SamuRay> sergioMeneses hollman o\
<SamuRay> leyeron la lista de ubuntu-ve ?
<SamuRay> el mail
<darkhole> No es una ilusión!!! Volví por estos lares ;)
<SergioMeneses> oe darkhole 
<SergioMeneses> que bueno verlo por aca
<SergioMeneses> que se cuenta pelao
<darkhole> Nada raro, pasé mi semestre sabático... Recuerden que les habia dicho hace un poco mas de medio año que me iba a tomar un rato
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> asi que vuelve en este ciclo
<SergioMeneses> 13.04
<SergioMeneses> ya vamos a acabarlo jeje
<darkhole> Sip... jejeje
<SergioMeneses> este ciclo si se paso rapido..... 
<SergioMeneses> ya se viene la global jam
<darkhole> Si, hay muchas cosas
<darkhole> Ojo, que no voy a herir sentimientos, jejeje, no es que vuelva como un Jhosman/Mujica/Lina/Sergio, no... creo que mi tiempo ya acabó, eso si, voy a colaborar más en una que otra cosa.
<darkhole> Vuelvo como un «hollman» que se conecta pero no escribe... nahh mentiras, vuelvo y ya.. a ver en que puedo ayudar.
<SergioMeneses> cual sergio?
<SergioMeneses> yo poco participo ya
<SergioMeneses> pues les doy consejos pero como siempre dicen que me la paso peleando
<SergioMeneses> igual al final se dan cuenta q yo tenia la razon
<SergioMeneses> como decia mi abuelo: perro viejo late echa'o
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, ahora hay pelaos que le pueden meter el hombro a la comunidad tambien, el chino bart es bien camellador
<SergioMeneses> ese va a ser el proximo contact jeje
<darkhole> JAJAJJA
<darkhole> Si, eso he visto, pero soy muy malo con los nombres. Siempre lo he sido
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, aplique para la uds
<darkhole> Va a tocar ;)
<darkhole> Pero calmese, que todavia falta pa eso
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, eso sale pronto
<SergioMeneses> es a principios de mayo la uds
<SergioMeneses> ya estan mandando los planes para uds jaja estan ya moviendo todo
<darkhole> Bueno, entonces ahi miro ;) Voy a estar pendiente.
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, igual mando ese mail por la lista
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<darkhole> Listo.
<darkhole> Bueno, voy saliendo... nos vemos otro rato ;)
<MagicFab> hollman, o/
<papachan> microsoft busca la comunidad de ubuntu co https://twitter.com/JuanKRuiz/status/303931064559214592
<SergioMeneses> papachan, interesante
<papachan> hola SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> oe papachan 
<kronos-> Maxima difusión: http://blog.asle.ec/2013/02/carta-abierta-a-rafael-correa/
<BartOC3> papachan --> algo se traman
<BartOC3> -.-
<papachan> Bart0C3 seguro
<BartOC3> papachan --> a mi no e suena, el cuando lleguo a cartagena en el drupalcamp solo era hablar Bonito de WIn y
<BartOC3> y hablando mal del sl
<papachan> Bart0C3 quien?
<papachan> el que puso el tweet? 
<BartOC3> Si el sr. juan carlos
<papachan> claro no va hablar mal de windows
<papachan> si esta trabajando en ms
<papachan> pero deberia primero actualizarse antes de pegar a la puerta de una comunidad
<BartOC3> Vieron lo q copio
<BartOC3> @AlFaC_ @ubuntucociertamente , creeme, no es por dinero, ubuntu ni linux es competencia de microsoft en mi opinion --> papachan
<papachan> se quiere hacer el importante el muchacho
<papachan> esta troleando
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, \o
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses , 0/
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, solucionaod el bug de picasa de uco
<SergioMeneses> ya envie el email a la lista
<SergioMeneses> :S hoy si ha sido un dia corrido :S
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses eso estoy viendo...:P que buen trabajo...
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, si... en la proxima review lo aplican y queda en produccion
<BartOC3> Que bueno.. 
<BartOC3> Yo ando cuadrando permiso para este evento: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/DesconferenciasInnovacionyCreatividadbasadoenTecnologias ..xD
<BartOC3> Para hablar sobre Sl en la Educacion !!
<SergioMeneses> huy BartOC3 se ve buenisimo
<SergioMeneses> dale con toda
<BartOC3> gracias SergioMeneses  si con esa voy toca meterle toda..:P
<BartOC3> Flisol Valledupar 17 de Mayo concretado!!!
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, el dia de mi cumpleaños!
<SergioMeneses> la primera por el valle!
<BartOC3> a celebrar de la mejor manera...xd
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, cuando me confirmen la fecha del flisol -ec le digo a ver si le puedo colaborar 
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, no trollee al jhosman asi por la lista
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses --> da rabia...
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, eso llegan notificaciones al mail
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> ese loco es muy troll
<BartOC3> el hace las pregunta de quien quiere ser millonario
<BartOC3> xd
<BartOC3> Don sergio invitado: http://distanciazeroopensource.wordpress.com/2013/02/19/hangout-sensibilizando-para-migrar-exitosamente-a-libreoffice/
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, no ve la q puso del bug
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> me dice q le llego un mail, q se inscribio y q anda pendiente
<SergioMeneses> y como wtf pero si eso se hace automatico
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, si estoy con tiempo de una!
<SergioMeneses> por cierto BartOC3 david planella nos va dar una charla sobre ubuntu phone en español
<SergioMeneses> jejejeje
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses ---> uy uy cuando cuando 
<BartOC3> Jhosman es un pato....xd
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, a principios del mes entrante
<SergioMeneses> ando cuadrando la logistica porq sera para mi universidad
<SergioMeneses> bueno eso empezo como algo para mi seillero de investigacion, luego se sumo la carrera, luego la u y pues yo dije mandamos eso por red para q todos lo vean xD
<BartOC3> aaa pero va ser precensial o virtual ?
<BartOC3> xd
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, noooo
<SergioMeneses> virtual
<SergioMeneses> el vive en España
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, ¬¬
<BartOC3> depronto lo traes...XD
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, no... no hay plata
<SergioMeneses> toda se la roban los directivos
 * SergioMeneses piensa si el fuera rector
<BartOC3> eee que fail
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, sabia ud q tenemos bot para las reuniones
<SergioMeneses> pero no se usa
<SergioMeneses> xD
<BartOC3> lol
<BartOC3> hayq  ponerlo en uso entonces
<BartOC3> xd
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, hay esta!
 * SergioMeneses mira a ubuntu-co-bot 
#ubuntu-co 2013-02-20
<BartOC3> Ahorra apoyemos a MS
<papachan> BartOC3 porque?
<BartOC3> papachan --> mire los tw de la cuenta de UCo
<papachan> veo
<BartOC3> Ya vio...
<papachan> MS tiene otras cosas que hacer que mandar a estos dos trolls
<BartOC3> y lo mejor que tienen  a UCo de su lado... estamos bonitos...
<papachan> BartOC3 la ultima actualizacion de ubuntu, casi me dio un susto
<papachan> el kernel se actualizó a 3.5.024
<papachan> pero tuve que apagarlo a mano, nunca se me hizo el reboot
<papachan> imaginate apagando mientras se actualiza el kernel, que riesgo
<BartOC3> y eso ?
<papachan> si muy extraño. nunca me habia pasado
<BartOC3> lol
<BartOC3> Buenos dias
<DGUERRERO> BartOC3 o/
<BartOC3> DGUERRERo o/ 
<papachan> BartOC3 buenos dias
<BartOC3> papachan --> Buenos dias
<MagicFab> kuadrosx, o/
<kuadrosx> ahi me callo la policia :D
<MagicFab> kuadrosx, estás en el concilio? Quién se encarga de membresías de u-co?
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: o/
<kuadrosx> hmm no estoy creo que DGUERRERO debe esta
<kuadrosx> o meneses o joshman
<BartOC3> MagicFab --> yop..
<DGUERRERO> Kuadrosx algún dia XD el que anda por aqui es BartOC3
<MagicFab> BartOC3, no sé cuál sea el proceso actual pero van varias veces que nuevos miembros apirantes, supongo, editan directamente la pagina principal wiki.ubuntu.com... 
<MagicFab> No pasa mucho tiempo antes que la reparen pero no deja de ser curioso - seguramente en alguna etapa documentada sugieren "edite su página en wiki.ubuntu.com" ?
<MagicFab> un ejemplo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=diff&rev2=105&rev1=104
<BartOC3> MagicFab--> nosotros en UCO tenemos esto. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros  como guia... igual se esta preparando un video explicando el proceso de la membresia para los nuevos miembros
<BartOC3> a los nuevos siempre se les dice que para crear la wiki hagan de la siguiente forma: wiki.ubuntu.com/tuNombre
<kuadrosx> BartOC3: deberias investigar porque pasa lo que esta reportando MagicFab
<DGUERRERO> yo creo tener la respuesta....
<DGUERRERO> la gente simplemente no sabe leer, y ese tuto no es muy claro en esa parte
<BartOC3> kuadrosx ->  correcto..!!
<BartOC3> DGUERRERO --> si creo alguien quedo en modificar esa parte, y creo q se tomo en una reunion del concilio igual se puede tomar nuevamente esta parte para modificar ese tuto y hacerlo mas sencillo para los usuarios
<BartOC3> Bueno señores los dejo voy para la casa a almozar...
<hollman> MagicFab, o/
<hollman> me escribias el día de ayer ? :P
<MagicFab> hollman, no recuerdo :) no debia ser importante
<hollman> MagicFab, ;)
<battlefield3> ¿alguien me puede ayudar un problema de team fortress 2'?
<hollman> battlefield3, pregunta
<hollman> si alguien por acá sabe
<hollman> te respondera
<battlefield3> hollman, 
<battlefield3> descargué TF2
<battlefield3> suena mas no muestra video
<hollman> yo ni se que es fortress :P
<battlefield3> team fortress
<battlefield3> es un juego
<hollman> ole se ve bueno ese juego
<battlefield3> -_-
<hollman> http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/1/882965737456862913/
<battlefield3> no es eso
<MagicFab> SergioMenesesAFK, ping
#ubuntu-co 2013-02-21
<BartOc3> Buenas noches
<BartOc3> Hoy reunion de #UbuConLA a las 08:00pm hora colombia por el canarl #ubuntu-uy 
<BartOc3> Hoy reunion de #UbuConLA a las 08:00pm hora colombia por el canarl #ubuntu-uy - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA cc. kuadrosx m4v SergioMenesesAFK
<lordsystem> alochaa BartOc3 q paso
<BartOc3> Ve el amigo pablo le estaba comentando para lo del programa de ubuconla para la radio ve
<lordsystem> un programa especial en la radio para ubunconla ??? 
<BartOc3> sisa para difusion... no se que les parece..
<lordsystem> bueno ya tu eres parte de la radio y de la comunidad asi q solo cuadre y dime y te damos el espacio pa q tu mismo saques el programa BartOc3 
<BartOc3> Excelente lordsystem
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, pong
<SergioMeneses> BartOc3, ping
 * SergioMeneses tiene un monton de pm's atrasados
<BartOc3> estaba viendo Tv
<BartOc3> xD
<SergioMeneses> BartOc3, neh
 * SergioMeneses revisando instagram
<BartOc3> jejej es q compre tv de 52 ...xD jeje
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> BartOc3, no era el hanout ahorita?
<BartOc3> sisa eso estoy viendo..
<BartOc3> se cruzo con esto..
<SergioMeneses> BartOc3, pero los interesados tampoco han mandado la invitacion
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<BartOc3> SergioMeneses nosotros estamos en el cuento de ubuConla que es lo importante...
<SergioMeneses> eso si
<hollman> noches
<hollman> estan esperando que liberen la rom de ubuntu phone ?
<hollman> lol :P
<SergioMeneses> hollman, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> no tengo nexus :S
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, BartOc3 DGUERRERO MagicFab ↑↑↑↑
<hollman> jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> hollman, no nada ando aqui mirando un bug todo culo de kubuntu
<DGUERRERO> de que hablan? que hasta ahora llegué
<hollman> DGUERRERO, nada
<hollman> justo lo que dije apenas entraste
<hollman> mas na
<SergioMeneses> hollman, y ud?
 * SergioMeneses ve a hollman como muy social hoy, fijo es por la rom
<hollman> camellando :(
<hollman> SergioMeneses, naj
<hollman> hoy camello hasta tardesito
<SergioMeneses> hollman, lol
<SergioMeneses> donde anda?
<hollman> en la casa
<DGUERRERO> yo tengo un Xperia play, toca esperar que alguien primero de el paso a ver si vale la pena
<hollman> SergioMeneses, no crea que los 8 millones me los gano facil, jejejejejejeje
<SergioMeneses> hollman, :O 
<SergioMeneses> hollman, todavia camella con juan diego?
<hollman> just kidding
<hollman> no me valla a mandar a raptar
<hollman> SergioMeneses, sejjj
 * SergioMeneses quiere ser como hollman cuando grande
<hollman> SergioMeneses, trabajar a estas horas ?????????
<hollman> noooo, yo quiero ser como alguien que no trabaje a estas horas
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> hollman, los 8 palos
<hollman> SergioMeneses, el dia que gane 8 ....
<SergioMeneses> hollman, jejeje
<hollman> SergioMeneses, que hace a estas horas 
<SergioMeneses> hollman, testeando unos bugs de kubuntu y hablando con unos desarrolladores de ubuntu phone
<hollman> :-o
<SergioMeneses> hollman, yo quiero un phone
<SergioMeneses> ojala lo rifen en una uds
<hollman> jejeje
<hollman> y que como va la ubucon
<SergioMeneses> hollman, bien bien
<SergioMeneses> en uruguay este año
<SergioMeneses> el trabajo mucho mas adelantado que el año pasado
<SergioMeneses> la experiencia que llaman
<SergioMeneses> y pues colaborandoles en lo q puedo a la distancia
<hollman> elegante
<hollman> pero no hay lucas para ir
<SergioMeneses> hollman, de momento no, por hay bart anda buscando los patrocinadores
<SergioMeneses> si todo sale nos vamos, sino hasta el 2014 que la hacemos aca xD
<hollman> ha pa la gente que se ha movido
<hollman> yo hace mucho que poco poco colaboro 
<SergioMeneses> hollman, sabe que a la comunidad siento que le hace falta algo
<hollman> que ?
<hollman> yo ? :)
<SergioMeneses> no se... pero ya como que estamos en un punto en el que no avanzamos
<SergioMeneses> bueno aparte de ud claro 
<SergioMeneses> al menos ya julian volvio
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<hollman> hahahahaaa
<hollman> ya que se dio cuenta que no avanza
<hollman> ahora toca buscar el por que
<SergioMeneses> o bueno hollman como ya no soy administrador pues a lo mejor estoy equivocado
<hollman> depronto
<hollman> yo de lejos veo que se mueven
<hollman> y arto
<SergioMeneses> hollman, si... pero eventos y que mas?
<SergioMeneses> arto RT por redes sociales pero?
<hollman> jejejejeje
<hollman> ps si no
<SergioMeneses> hollman, que proyectos tenemos?
<SergioMeneses> en que nos enfocamos?
<hollman> gamers
<SergioMeneses> hollman, neh
<SergioMeneses> eso es ocio
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> pero valido
<SergioMeneses> xD
 * SergioMeneses tiene que actualizar UT
<SergioMeneses> en el puesto que tengo en el LC he visto equipos mas pequeños y jovenes que hacen unas cosas fabulosas ...por eso me asalta esa duda acerca de nosotros
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, saludos! recibio mi email?
<MagicFab> SergioMenesesAFK, mirando
<MagicFab> SergioMenesesAFK, gracias - lo encontré en gmail(?)
<hollman> SergioMeneses, ya que lo veo hablando de landscape
<hollman> tiene a la mano como eliminar una maquina de landscape ?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, naranjas
<SergioMeneses> creo q deshabilitarlo por el panel
<SergioMeneses> y borrarlo de la lista
<hollman> cuando encuentre ese icono que me permita hacerlo en el panel me dice ;)
<SergioMeneses> hollman, el del panel es el interno... en ajustes del sistema creo
<SergioMeneses> si hay esta
<hollman> SergioMeneses, ubuntu server no tiene eso
<SergioMeneses> luego lo borra en el servidor
<SergioMeneses> aaaaa
<SergioMeneses> pense q era un host
<hollman> si es un host. en este caso el host es un server :P
<SergioMeneses> hollman, el server presta el servicio o solo es otro equipo registrado?
<hollman> es solo un equipo registrado
<SergioMeneses> bajelo desde el server
<hollman> aja
<hollman> como ?
<hollman> bajar solo el landscape no hace nada
<hollman> me sigue quedndo en el panel de launchpad web
<SergioMeneses> hollman, desde el panel web no lo puede bajar?
<SergioMeneses> es desde hay
<hollman> esa es la pregunta
<hollman> donde esta para eliminarlo
<SergioMeneses> no le aparece en la parte de dispositivos? donde ud registra los equipos?
<hollman> SergioMeneses, ya busque por todo lado y no encuentro donde eliminar
<SergioMeneses> hollman, pailas no tengo landscape para darle una mano con eso :S
<plosp> Nesecito ayuda
<plosp> nesecito darle privilegios a un programa
<plosp>  como se hace?
#ubuntu-co 2013-02-22
<SergioMeneses> que pequeño es el mundo
<SergioMeneses> ando trabajando con un amigo de MagicFab 
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/komputes
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, en qué?
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, andamos diseñando testcases
<SergioMeneses> en especifico el de thunderbird
<MagicFab> ah! QA. :) Sí, buena gente ese muchacho!
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, si... y ud que anda haciendo? si le llego mi email?
<battlefield3> hola
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, sí, se vé muy bien eso - lástima que no sea FLOSS
<MagicFab> battlefield3, hola!
<battlefield3> MagicFab,  alguien para off toppic?
<MagicFab> battlefield3, ? no.
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, pqué 2 nicks?
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, aaaaah porque no he terminado de configurar bien el servicio de logs asi q mantengo a los dos activo xD el fds arreglo eso xD
<SergioMeneses> battlefield3, ve a #ubuntu-offtopic
<battlefield3> ok
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<SergioMeneses> hollman, kuadrosx DGUERRERO como vamos
<DGUERRERO> SergioMeneses me cogió preparando la comida
<SergioMeneses> DGUERRERO, jejeje fresco
<URIELTORRES> buen dia
<URIELTORRES> soy nuevo enlinux y no tengo nada de experienca y me preguntaba si alguien me puede colaborar en una duda
<URIELTORRES> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<URIELTORRES> holaaaaaaaaaaaa
<urielt> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<hollman> urielt, 
<hollman> hola
<hollman> debes preguntar
<hollman> si alguien persente sabe la rta
<hollman> te colaborara
<urielt> buen dia
<urielt> quiero armar un computador de esscritorio para que sirva como servidor
<urielt> en linux se puede hacer esto y como lo hago
<urielt> estoy armando una maquina asi
<urielt> procesador i5 3ra gen 8 gigas en ram
<urielt> boar gygabyte 
<urielt> 2 discos duros de 1 tera cada uno
<kuadrosx> urielt: cualquier computador con cualquier SO puede ser un servidor, simplemente debe correr un software(servidor) que permita comunicarse con el atravez de un puerto
<kuadrosx> ahora depende de lo que quieres hacer debes instalar un software distinto
<urielt> y que sofware mw recominedan 
<urielt> o como lo hago que no tengo ni idea
<urielt> o mejor dicho quiero armar un computador y almacenar toda la informacion en el
<urielt> y quiero acceder a esta informacion desde otros computadores 
<urielt> ya tengo la red cableada por medio de utp y un par de swiches 
<kuadrosx> con ssh se puede hacer, tambien con ftp
<urielt> bueno y hay como se hace para agrgar usuarios
<urielt> el entorno es grafico o es a punta de codigo?
<kuadrosx> tambien puedes montar un disco virtual usando una nfs http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_File_System
<urielt> que es mas recomendable sistema operativo en linux o en win 7
<kuadrosx> aah y si las maquinas son windows
<kuadrosx> entonces usas algo que se llama samba
<urielt> pregunto a los expertos que son ustedes pues no tengo ni la mas remota idea
<kuadrosx> urielt: busca por samba en google :)
<urielt> ok 
<urielt> linux aprovecha toda la maquina o le pasa lo mismo de win cuando le da por ponerse morrongo
<urielt> osea perezoso
<urielt> hasta cuanta memoria trabaja linux
#ubuntu-co 2013-02-23
<BartOC3> Buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, saludos
<BartOC3> Saludos SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> don BartOC3 como vamos
<BartOC3> Don SergioMeneses muy bien gracias a dios aqui llegando a cartagena a descansar un rato..:P
<SergioMeneses> ufff eso suena de lujo
<BartOC3> jeje no nada quieto en casa mucho trabajo esta semana y mucho viaje
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, eso es bueno... por cierto mañana nos vemos?
<BartOC3> Mañana ??..
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, entonces ando loco... cuando nos vemos luego para mirar lo del proyecto 
<SergioMeneses> ?
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses el proyecto de EducaLibre --> van aingresar dos docentes al proyecto de UCo
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, :O
<BartOC3> o cual proyecto...xD SergioMeneses UbuConLA ..
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, si de ese
<SergioMeneses> :)
<SergioMeneses> este fds leo todo lo que haz enviado
<BartOC3> eee si que te parece el domingo por aca?
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, suena bien, un hangout
<SergioMeneses> o llamada via gtalk
<BartOC3> Excelente..!! hora..
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, a las 6?
<BartOC3> para que se unan los interesados no le parece?
<BartOC3> Perfecto...!!
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, pues yo le preguntare cosas del proyecto no mas... 
<SergioMeneses> bueno hablamos y miramos luego
<SergioMeneses> me voy a dormir
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos
<BartOC3> perfecto... voy a invitar a los profesores tambien.., para que esten pendiente del proyecto..
<BartOC3> Buenos dias
<SergioMeneses> don BartOC3 
<BartOC3> Don SergioMeneses como le va
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, bien bien 
<BartOC3> Buenas tardes !! DGUERRERO, SergioMeneses
<DGUERRERO> BartOC3 hi!
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, entonces
<BartOC3> Ando cuadrando cita con la alcaldia de flandes..!! para proceso de migracion..:P
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, hoy era q nos reuniamos?
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses quedamos que el domingo 6? nos e acuerda...
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, me confundi... este fds tengo un monton de reuniones
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, DGUERRERO bueno los dejo voy saliendo
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos luego
<SergioMeneses> q les valla bien
<DGUERRERO> juemadre yo tambien me voy, se me hizo tarde para la reunion del flisol, saludos BartOC3 SergioMeneses
<BartOC3> lol
<Giovanny> Hola alguien aqui?
#ubuntu-co 2013-02-24
<BartOC3> Donde esta la pernicia....xD
#ubuntu-co 2014-02-22
<zanguetsu> Hola les invito a seguir la transmision de ubuntu México en youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mys_wUY8QiU
#ubuntu-co 2015-02-17
<JeepWJ> hello people
#ubuntu-co 2015-02-20
<Carlos9456> hola
<Carlos9456> soy un usuario nuevo de ubuntu y quisiera saber si puedo instalar microsoft office
<Carlos9456> ??
